# Ivermectin (Ivomec) Pour On Wormer



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

I was using Safeguard as a wormer but decided to change up to try and keep from creating safeguard resistant strains of gut worms and so I chose to try the pour on which I used as a pour on and it doesn't work when given that way. I found out later that it should be given orally if used. I had given my boys 2 doses (about 3 months apart) and noticed one was losing hair and the other boys started looking "rough". 

A followup dose of Safeguard stopped the hairloss, so I followed that up in 30 days with another safeguard and all is well.

I keep reading about giving the Ivomec orally, but am not sure about that so haven't given that a go. I live in Western Oregon where it stays pretty wet, except in late summer and so worms can be an issue.

They didn't develop any skin parasites tho, so the pour on seemed to work for that....

Any other worming strategies would be welcome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you doing fecals first? You should only be worming as needed and using the appropriate dewormer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Safeguard stop working in our area. It also is suppose to be triple dosage than label says, for goats, then given 10 days later. 2 to 3 x, 10 days apart, depending on severity with any wormer.
Ivomec cattle injectable can be used orally, but never use any pour ons orally for goats. 
Ivomec Cattle inj is given orally at 1 cc per 33 lbs, unless the goat is anemic, then it is injected 1 cc per 40 lbs.

Depending on if your goats have tapes then Valbezen is used(not safe for pregnant does).
Have you seen worms in their stools? 

Having a fecal done helps determine what is ailing them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Any chance your goats are white? Some Pour ons +sun + white coat will sometimes make them loose their hair where your poured it on. Also depending on your area pour on may not work at all yes but did you X3 on the cattle dose? A big problem with the pour on now is over the years so many people just put a small amount on to treat external bugs that the internal ones built a resistance to it.
But No I would not give a pour on orally, never, no way no how. I had a drop get on my lip once and I sported a burn mark for awhile. I can not imagine that going down a animal. I know some people do it but I refuse. I would do injection orally, that stuff is just flat out nasty but at least it didn't burn when I once got some in my mouth .


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What was the dose you used for the Ivomec? I have the same stuff that I'm getting ready to use but every time I ask what the dose is I get lash back saying DO NOT USE THAT! Then when I explain that I used it before without negative side effects they continue to get their feathers ruffled with me basically saying I'm a bad goat mom so yeah... lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> What was the dose you used for the Ivomec? I have the same stuff that I'm getting ready to use but every time I ask what the dose is I get lash back saying DO NOT USE THAT! Then when I explain that I used it before without negative side effects they continue to get their feathers ruffled with me basically saying I'm a bad goat mom so yeah... lol


I get it too  I just don't talk about using it any more lol you want to X3 on the cattle dose, so 3ml per 22 pounds. This is my 7th year with goats and have used it right off the bat at this dose and dose well for me


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ivermectin Pour On IMO should never be given orally. If you want to give Ivermectin you need to give injectable orally, or buy the horse paste. First year with goats we used safeguard, and learned the hard way that we were throwing $$ away.

We alternate between Ivermectin and Moxidectin, works for us in our area. We use Ivermectin horse paste, but you have to dose at least 3-4x a horse dose. So a 100lb. goat would get 300-400lb. horse paste. 
For our kids we use Equimax (Ivermectin/Prazequantel) the prazequantel is great for tapeworm, and I usually give our adults/yearlings a dose in the summer at some point.

Cydectin Pour On can be given orally, we use it. We also use Quest horse paste (same active ingredient - Moxidectin), or Quest Plus (has Prazequantel in it). 
We alternate as needed. Especially with kids or goats under a year old.


----------

